# "Javascript must be enabled to play this video!"



## BadRequest666 (10. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute. Zunächst ich bin kein Profi in den Sachen hier. Also mein Problem: Seit heute habe ich das Problem das wenn ich auf eine bestimme Seite gehe (Bis jetzt nur diese eine bestimme Seite "http://***.com" und ich dort ein Video abspielen möchte kommt die oben genannte Fehlermeldung. Gut, Google gibt eine Lösung an. Javascript in meinem Browser aktivieren (Opera). Habe ich gemacht, jedoch keine Lösung. Dann auf die Homepage von Java und das neue "Java" heruntergeladen und aktualisiert bzw. installiert. Gemacht getan. Nichts. Opera wurde auch aktualisiert und es sind keine Add-Ons installiert außer  Add-Blocker. So und wenn ich jetzt auf die Website gehe von der ich auch das neue Java heruntergeladen habe (https://www.java.com/de/) und dort neben bzw. unter der Option "Java kostenlos Downloaden" auf die Option "Habe ich Java bereits?" klicke und den Test ausführe kommt folgendes: 

"Wir können nicht überprüfen, ob Java derzeit installiert und in Ihrem Browser aktiviert ist.

Wenn Sie Java installiert haben und ein Fehler bei der Überprüfung auftritt, kann ein Konfigurationsproblem vorliegen (z.B. Browser, Java Control Panel, Sicherheitseinstellungen), oder das Java-Plug-in wird vom Browser blockiert. Starten Sie den Browser vor der erneuten Überprüfung der Installation neu, und vergewissern Sie sich, dass der Browser die Ausführung von Java zulässt."

Der Browser wurde neu gestartet und der Pc ebenfalls. Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen? LG Elias


----------



## sheel (10. Mai 2017)

Hi

also erstens hat Java nichts mit JavaScript zu tun => Java installieren "kann" nicht helfen,
und zweitens ist das kein Programmierproblem: verschoben.

Besuch mal https://www.whatismybrowser.com/detect/is-javascript-enabled und lass dir damit anzeigen, ob JS generell ein ist.


----------



## BadRequest666 (10. Mai 2017)

Sorry ich habe wie bereits gesagt leider nicht soviel Ahnung weshalb ich mich hier an euch wende. Okay erst einmal vielen Dank. Also auf dieser Seite wird mir in einem Blau umrahmten Kästchen "Yes" angezeigt. Ich verstehe dann nicht wo das Problem ist ...  Danke noch einmal  Sheel.


----------



## sheel (10. Mai 2017)

Welche Operaversion?

Und Klick im Menü mal auf Erweiterungen - Erweiterungen verwalten. Welche Einträge gibts da in der Liste?


----------



## BadRequest666 (11. Mai 2017)

Die allerneuste. Weiß nicht genau wo ich das einsehen kann, aber ich habe ja das neuste Update gestern drauf gespielt. Und bei dem Windows 10 vorinstallierten Browser (Microsoft Edge) habe ich ja leider das selbe Problem. Virenscanner (G-Data) und ADW-Cleaner sind auch drüber gelaufen. Nichts gefunden. Bei den Erweiterungen ist nur "Adblock Plus". Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ist echt eine gute Seite und wäre doof wenn ich dort nichts mehr wiedergeben könnte. Ach, an der Seite liegt es auch nicht da sie am Handy einwandfrei läuft. Lg Elias


----------



## sheel (12. Mai 2017)

Also, wenn das browserübergreifend ist bin ich zurzeit etwas ratlos...


----------



## BadRequest666 (12. Mai 2017)

Ja leider :/ Internet Explorer hat das selbe Problem ...


----------



## ComFreek (12. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht wird der Download der entsprechenden JS-Dateien von deinem Router / Antivirusprogramm / Hostsdatei blockiert/umgeleitet.
Hast du am Antivirusprogramm Einstellungen vorgenommen? Erscheint ein Popup von wegen "http://... wurde blockiert" beim Aufruf der Seite?

Sonst zeig mal den Inhalt von der Hosts-Datei, der Pfad unter Windows steht hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_(Datei)#Pfade_unter_verschiedenen_Betriebssystemen


----------



## BadRequest666 (12. Mai 2017)

Also am Router liegt es denke ich mal nicht, da ich da nie Probleme hatte. Aber ich denke eins kann ich vielleicht noch erzählen und zwar bevor das passiert ist wollte ich irgendeine Datei löschen (bei den Downloads glaube ich). Das ging aber nicht weil ich zuerst den Prozess/Fenster davon beenden musste. Ich konnte mir nur eins vorstellen und das war irgendetwas mit "Java" wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ich habe auf "Prozess beenden" geklickt. Dann konnte ich die Datei löschen. Ich habe dann aber auch nicht mehr ausprobiert an dem Abend ob das mit der Wiedergabe noch funktionierte. Aber am nächste Tag schon. Da ging es halt nicht. Aber selbst wenn das ein wichtiger Prozess gewesen wäre von Javascript oder was auch immer, hätte er sich beim hochfahren ja erneut "aktivieren" müssen. Gibt es denn irgendein Programm auf dem Pc was Javascript "ist" ? Oder wie kann ich herausfinden ob ich Javascript auf dem Pc installiert habe? Nein es erscheint nichts vom Virenprogramm.  Der Inhalt der komischen Datei nach der du mich gefragt hast füge ich als Bild an. Ich habe die Datei mit Wordpad geöffnet und ein Schreenshot erstellt. Lg Elias


----------



## sheel (12. Mai 2017)

BadRequest666 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es denn irgendein Programm auf dem Pc was Javascript "ist" ?


JS ist in den Browser (Opera, IE usw.) eingebaut, kein eigenständiges Programm.

Prinzipiell spricht zwar nichts dagegen, (auch) ein Programm zu haben, das JS-Dateien ausführt, die gängigen Browser machen das aber nicht so. Und da JS dort in Verbindung mit der angezeigten Seite läuft, und nicht abgetrennt davon, wäre das Heraustrennen in ein eigenes komplettes Programm auch schwer.

(Genau genommen besteht ein Browser auch nicht nur aus einer Datei, es könnte also schon etwas für JS geben. Aber das ist dann nichts, was man allein starten kann, und wenn das blockiert wäre würde der ganze Browser nicht mehr startbar sein).

...

Die Hosts-Datei schaut normal aus, kein Problem zu erkennen.


----------



## BadRequest666 (12. Mai 2017)

Okay aber dann verstehe ich nicht das diese Meldung bei allen Browsern kommt. Opera, Internet Explorer und Microsoft Edge.  Sorry das ich euch mit so einem Problem "quäle"...


----------

